# Beinhart-Biketreff Kleinaustraße, Sa. 21.03., 14.00 Uhr (L2/3h)



## picard (19. März 2009)

Liebe Beinharte und Gäste,

die Wetterdienste haben für den Samstag sommerliche 10 Grad angekündigt! Wie immer wollen wir uns zum gemeinsamen Mountainbiken treffen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja diesmal bis zum Kloster Eberbach...

Treffpunkt und Dauer
... Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kleinaustraße am Schiersteiner Hafen. Detail zu den Bike-Treffs findet Ihr hier
... geplante Rückkehr 17:30 Uhr (+/-)

Voraussetzungen
... Anmeldung im Forum
... funktionierendes Mountainbike
... Helm auf dem Kopf
... und Gäste sind willkommen und fahren auf eigenes Risiko!

Sportliches Mountainbiken auf Wald- und Schotterwegen mit Lust auf Single-Trails. Geschwindigkeit und Technik nach Beinhart-Skala Level 2 


Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## a.nienie (19. März 2009)

dabei.

vielleicht auch mal wieder mit horst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mousy (19. März 2009)

Auch dabei. 
aber ganz bestimmt nicht mit dem Edison

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## rumblestilz (19. März 2009)

Ebenfalls dabei. More Trails, please!


----------



## picard (19. März 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> More Trails, please!



Kein Problem, aber wer runter fährt, muss auch wieder hoch!


----------



## vest (19. März 2009)

Guten Abend,
Ich würd mich gern als Gastfahrer anmleden.

Gruß Steve


----------



## rumblestilz (19. März 2009)

picard schrieb:


> Kein Problem, aber wer runter fährt, muss auch wieder hoch!



Kommt ja nur auf das Tempo an ...  Freu mich auf Samstag!


----------



## Tolpan76 (19. März 2009)

Auch dabei... bei hoffentlich trockenen Wegen 

Grüße
Chrisitan


----------



## Murph (20. März 2009)

Ich auch mit will!  

Bei der Wettervorhersage werd ich doch mal die Shorts auspacken.


----------



## Okkie (20. März 2009)

Juhhuuu Biken!
Bis morgen, Okkie


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2009)

@murph: aber das beine rasieren nicht vergessen,
was sollen sonst die ganzen hunde denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (20. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> @murph: aber das beine rasieren nicht vergessen,
> was sollen sonst die ganzen hunde denken


 

Neenee
Fahre noch mit Fell,ist doch noch zu kalt!


----------



## rumblestilz (20. März 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Neenee
> Fahre noch mit Fell,ist doch noch zu kalt!



Na, dann aber bellen oder wahlweise grunzen nicht vergessen - animalischer Duft kommt ja fast von selbst ...


----------



## Murph (20. März 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Na, dann aber bellen oder wahlweise grunzen nicht vergessen - animalischer Duft kommt ja fast von selbst ...


Das bekomm ich hin!
Ich nehm mal an Du hilfst mir ein bisschen.........bei den Geräuschen mein ich.

Übrigens,ich glaub ich fahr doch lang.
Irgendwie *SAUKALT*,zumindest heute Mittag.


----------



## a.nienie (20. März 2009)

jepp, arschkalt für so viel sonne


----------



## Waldi76 (20. März 2009)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei. 
Hoffentlich ist kein Jäger unterwegs, bei dem gegrunze weiß man nicht was passiert.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## SCK (21. März 2009)

Bin am Start.
Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen

Wollte nur mal ne "Statusmeldung" abgeben.
Gestern,nach meinem Abflug,war die erste Vermutung leider richtig.
Handgelenk ist durch!

Wenn ich nächste Woche operiert bin werd ich mal ein Röntgenbild posten.

Achja,nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle die sich so führsorglich um mich gekümmert haben.


Mann,mann was für´n Drama mit nur einer Hand zu schreiben!


Nochwas,Danke Michael für die bis dahin(wiedermal) sehr anstrengende Tour.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Okkie (22. März 2009)

Thomas, Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung. Hoffe das Handgelenk ist bald wieder fit und du kannst dich bis dahin verwoehnen lassen.

Beste Gruesse, Okkie


----------



## Mousy (22. März 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Gestern,nach meinem Abflug,war die erste Vermutung leider richtig.
> Handgelenk ist durch!



Schöner Mist, wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

Ansonsten wars wieder eine schöne Tour. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder :

















Danach riss die Bilderkette ab weil sich die Ereignisse im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 'überschlugen'. 

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## Tolpan76 (22. März 2009)

Oh ha... Das ist ja nicht gut.
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung Thomas. Hoffentlich ist der Sommer nicht versaut 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## vest (22. März 2009)

Hey Thomas, auch von mir gute Besserung, hoffentlich biste schnell wieder fit, um doch noch ordentlich in die Bike-Saison zu starten.
Zur Not musste halt auch auf Singlespeed umsteigen, da kannste vlei auch mit einer Hand fahrn .
Ansonsten hat mir die Tour sehr gut gefallen, Vielen Dank an Michael fürs Guiden.
In dem Sinne, bis nächste Woche.
Wünsch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!

Gruß, Steve


----------



## picard (22. März 2009)

@Thomas: So ein Mist! Auch die besten Genesungswünsche von mir und einen guten OP-Verlauf. Die Bikesaison fängt ja erst an, so kannst Du ja im Sommer wieder voll einsteigen! 

Michael

p.s. Vielen Dank an alle fürs mitfahren, war ja bis zum Unfall ein schöner Biketag.


----------



## SCK (22. März 2009)

Oh Mann! 
Du harter Hund. Ich hätt bestimmt Rotz und Wasser geflennt!
Gute Besserung wünsch ich und hoffe, dass du nicht zu lange warten musstest.

@guide: die Tour war bis zum Unfall richtig geil!!! Genau mein Ding. 

Habe die Ehre,
Sascha


----------



## Waldi76 (22. März 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

auch von mir gute Besserung. Die paar Wochen hälst Du schon aus und im Sommer soll das Radfahren angeblich sowieso schöner sein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## rumblestilz (22. März 2009)

Hallo Thomas! Schliesse mich auch an die Besserungswünsche an! Muss Oppel jetzt wohl ein paar Wochen auf Dich verzichten, was!? Spontan-Urlaub der etwas anderen Art. Ist ja auch mal was. Bis hoffentlich bald!
Frank


----------



## Murph (22. März 2009)

Oh Mann

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Genesungswünsche!!
Muß morgen zum CT weil da wohl doch so einiges im Eimer ist.
Da werde ich dann erfahren wie lange ich ausfalle,geschätzte 6 Wochen werden es wohl.

Für alle die es interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing (22. März 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Thomas, ist ja noch Vorsaison, bis zum Sommer biste wieder fit. Alles Gute.



Vielen Dank an Michael und alle Mitfahrer, war (bis auf den Sturz) ne tolle Tour, irgenwie ist Radfahren ja doch ganz nett


----------



## Deleted 77527 (22. März 2009)

Ei Murph, was machste denn? Im flachen Rheingau treibst Du solche Dinger.

Am Hang hinter dem Turm auf der HZ passiert? Da lag ich auch schon 
Auch von mir auf diesem Weg gute Besserung und rasche Genesung.


----------



## a.nienie (23. März 2009)

thomas: beiss Dich durch.
gute besserung,
mit etwas geduld wird das schon!


----------

